# Wanted FW: Atlas Recovery Tank



## Minigiant

I am looking for one unbuild (dont necessarily need plastic parts), unpainted Forgeworld Atlas Recovery Tank.

I just need the Resin bits but will buy full kit as well.

Please PM me with how much £$€ you are looking for it and we can arrange something


----------

